# Uber matching tips again tomorrow



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Did everyone get paid from the last tip-matching promo? I never did. I emailed them twice about it and just gave up. It was only $6 but still wtf.


----------



## Brooklynmate (Jul 24, 2017)

Just another manipulative move to make partners go online after cancelling the boost.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I didn't get any notice regarding tip matching tomorrow. It could be market based or just Uber choosing who to give promos to. Double tips isn't (or is it aren't) enough to get me to drive extra.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> I didn't get any notice regarding tip matching tomorrow. It could be market based or just Uber choosing who to give promos to. Double tips isn't (or is it aren't) enough to get me to drive extra.


Sorry I assumed it was for everywhere but apparently not. Def not enough reason for me to drive more but I was planning on being out anyway so its a nice bonus. If they actually pay that is


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

I got a notice for it on Tuesday.


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

We'll have it here in Memphis. By all means, stay off the road. More trips for me.


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

Got it as well won't hold my breath with the amount ppl tip any way. I haven't seen a quest in over a month and the past 3 weeks highest boost is 1.3X on Friday and sat 9-12.

Pretty much a running joke at this point that isn't even funny. Thank god for grub hub got 56 hours scheduled so min 560$


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm not sure tipping even works in the app. I tried to help a girl who wanted to tip me but there was no way to enter a tip in the app.

I posted this in the Minneapolis Forum under the title:

How do you tip in the Uber app?



> Well every time I have used Uber myself I have always gave the driver or delivery person a cash tip, but today I did a UberEats delivery today and it was a large Chinese food order. Two large bags, a smaller bag and tray of something.
> 
> Anyway here is the story. I drive up and park at the drop off location at a hotel in down town Minneapolis and the Uber App says wait in car. I waited and this little girl meets me at the street. She looks at what I had brought her and then she looks at me and then back to what she ordered. I knew what she was thinking. There would be no way she would be able to get it up to her room. I looked at her and I said I would help bring it up to her room. She carried the tray and I took the three bags. We talked for a bit on the way up in the elevator. She was from San Diego California and here in Minneapolis for work. Anyway we get to her room and I carry the bags inside and set everything I had on the table in her room. I told her that I enjoyed talking with her but I had to get back to delivering, but before I left she thanked me and then she said she would tip me but she didn't know how to do it in the app. I didn't know how to do it either but I tried to show her how. Here is the problem. I could not get to anything showing where a person could select or put in a tip using the app.
> 
> Does anyone know of a video showing how to tip using the app?


I could not get it to work, and It seems like the entire thing is not working yet.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

this promo is for UberEats or only driver for people?


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Did you end the delivery before trying to find the tip function in her app?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

The email I got it's just for UberEats deliveries and does not apply to commute trips



effortx2 said:


> Did you end the delivery before trying to find the tip function in her app?


I complete the trip/delivery on the driver app. It just does not show any information on tipping on her phone.


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

She may need to update the app.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I finally got the email and it also showed up in my app. It appears to be nationwide for both rides and eats.


----------



## Braider (Mar 5, 2017)

tip tip hooray is what they are saying .. anyone getting tips yet?


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

Braider said:


> tip tip hooray is what they are saying .. anyone getting tips yet?


Yes. $18 in tips and another $18 in matching. On track to be my best day yet if dinner isn't a dud.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

13 trips for me and one $2 in app tip so far. At least they did match it this time. Hopefully some late tips will show up


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

Marbakka said:


> Yes. $18 in tips and another $18 in matching. On track to be my best day yet if dinner isn't a dud.


Definitely one of my best days overall. It felt like I was the only driver doing EATS out there today. Very little down time, and lots of great tips. $26 in-app tips ($52 with matching) as well as another $9 in cash. There will probably be a few more tips come in tomorrow. That was with 24 trips.

I printed a little half-sheet thing explaining how to tip in app and thanking them. I'm sure it helped some, but I really just got a few good ones.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> I complete the trip/delivery on the driver app. It just does not show any information on tipping on her phone.


She would have to rate the driver the next time she opens the app before the tipping option is presented. I don't know if there is a mandatory lag before it asks her to rate that might keep her from doing this immediately after the trip; it would make sense if that were the case.


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

effortx2 said:


> I don't know if there is a mandatory lag before it asks her to rate that might keep her from doing this immediately after the trip; it would make sense if that were the case.


Yes. I tell people to restart their app in 3-5 minutes.


----------

